# BULLET SMOKER - ULTIMATE MODS AND UPGRADES



## Ian Burnt Ends (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello everybody, new to this forum and I guess an intermediate level smoker.

I started with a bullet years ago then went to a smoke generator and a cold house. Moved to an offset smoker then gas then electric. But guess what???? I have reverted back to a Bullet because I just feel so much more involved and the stuff I've picked up on over the years can now be incorporated.

Here is the story:

I bought the typical $50 Bullet at Lowes and soon realized it had great potential but as it stood it was pretty erratic. I did my research and drilled the charcoal pan with 8 1/2" holes and fitted an Oklahoma Joe's thermometer. I discarded the water pan and put two large diameter pizza stones in its place. Then put a throw away style aluminum drip pan on them. Sealed the lid mating surfaces and the coal door with high temp black RTV. Put wax paper on one surface to keep the RTV in the lid portion and on the back of the door. Now it cooked so much better with no leakage.

Before mods temps were erratic and spiky with about 180f max. After mods it smoked so much more efficiently and under control, but not as good as the WSM. Oh, and I put 'U' bolts on the food racks to be able to lift them in/out. Put four on the Charcoal Grate then inverted it to hold it clear of the charcoal pan and the vent holes.

Now, more recently, two more came up on sale in Walmart for $17 each. I could not refuse. Next mod was to take a top and fit Charbroil tubular legs to it so turning it into a bottom. Also made provisions for supporting the charcoal pan directly into it so I could lift everything off to attend to the fire. Did the RTV seal on the bottom and fitted four over-center latches to the top and bottom portions to maintain 100% seal. Unit sits about 10" higher which puts it up to WSM height. Then fitted an offset hood hinge plus silicon grommets for three remote probe installation.

Next I fitted a BGE vent to the top and the BGE sliding air inlet to the bottom. This is a smoking beast now, maintaining any temp I set between 150f and 350f and on Royal Oak lump charcoal I can sustain an 8 hour smoke. Re-fueling and adding smoke wood is a doddle. I cannot fault it and have found no shortcomings even though I push it hard and long. Total money invested:

$84.00 for three 18" smokers
$17.50 for thermometer
$26.00 for legs
$23.00 for latches
$37.50 Hood Hinge
$35.00 BGE Chimney
$20.00 BGE Inlet vent
$25.00 aprox for RTV and Fasteners etc

Total = $268.00

A bit cheaper than a WSM which is held as the gold standard...and I would judge it to be very comparable on performance, possibly better. Plus I have loads of pieces parts to form the basis of another custom build.

Life is smokin"

Questions and comments welcomed....thank you for your patience...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2019)

That is what I started doing my smoking on also. It was use till there was nothing left of it.

Let me also say welcome to SMF.

Warren


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Feb 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> That is what I started doing my smoking on also. It was use till there was nothing left of it.
> 
> Let me also say welcome to SMF.
> 
> Warren


Thank you for the welcome Warren, I feel that I will learn a lot and have some fun here...


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd love to see pics of it all :-)


----------



## kruizer (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the good read, Ian! And happy smoking from Texas!


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 1, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I'd love to see pics of it all :-)


G'day, I have been taking stage pictures on my phone but having trouble sorting it out. Going to be pretty busy over the next three or four days so I promise I will get back with plenty pictures by mid next week...


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalHeadMeatEater said:


> Thanks for the good read, Ian! And happy smoking from Texas!


Once I get a new hobby...stand back...:-)


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 1, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Looking forward to learning lots from you guys....


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 6, 2019)

Here are some pictures of the modified bullet, enjoy...


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 6, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I'd love to see pics of it all :-)


Pics posted...


----------



## Ian Burnt Ends (Mar 20, 2019)

Since starting this thread I have now smoked ribs, spatchcocked chicken, homemade sausages, chicken legs, brisket, pork butts and salmon. Modifying this machine was well worth the effort. It is totally air tight except for the air inlet and exhaust outlet. Temp control and longevity of fire is amazing.

I am now working on coupling a flexible hose from the exhaust vent stub to a stub I will weld on the door of the small bullet that I used as a test rig. With about five foot or so of hose I hope to convert the smaller unit into a cold smoker.


----------

